# Поддержка  in-ku.com > Поддержка форумов >  Логотип нашего форума

## Ledisoul

Всем  большущий  привет... :Vah: 
Сегодня  заглянула сюда и увидела, что у  форума  появилась эмблема (не  придумала  более  точное  слово)... 

[IMG]http://*********ru/833453.png[/IMG]

Поискала  тему  про ЭТО  и не  нашла... :Tu: 

А  рисунок  просто отпадный, потому что, мало того, что он  очень хорошо  отображает  идею форума... :Ok:  
да ешё  и на  вид  красивый!!! :Pivo:  
Вощим мне  оооочень понравилось!!! :Vah:  :flower:  Хотелось бы  знать кто автор...?! :Ha:

----------


## PAN

> Хотелось бы знать кто автор...?!


Это вопрос к Марине...:biggrin:
Насколько я понимаю - автор не форумчанин, но, тем не менее, к форуму имеет отношение самое непосредственное... :Aga:

----------


## Ledisoul

> Это вопрос к Марине...


...ей  собббсно  и  адресован!!  Мариш, рассказывай  уже....  :Vah:  Страна  должна  знать своих героев!!:biggrin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> у форума появилась эмблема


Классно!!!! Шикарный рисунок! Автора!!!!!!!

----------


## V.Kostrov

> Хотелось бы знать кто автор...?!


Эту работу выполнил прекрасный и талантливый дизайнер, работы которого многие уже видели и все желающие еще увидят в ближайшее время!!!! :Ok: 
Чуток сохраню интригу, что бы Марина сама назвала автора!!!!:wink:

----------


## kaznarina

> Сегодня  заглянула сюда и увидела, что у  форума  появилась эмблема (не  придумала  более  точное  слово)... 
> 
> [IMG]http://*********ru/833453.png[/IMG]
> 
> Поискала  тему  про ЭТО  и не  нашла...
> 
> А  рисунок  просто отпадный, потому что, мало того, что он  очень хорошо  отображает  идею форума... 
> да ешё  и на  вид  красивый!!! 
> Вощим мне  оооочень понравилось!!! Хотелось бы  знать кто автор...?!


Это больше, чем эмблема - это новое лицо форума! СУПЕР!!! :Ok:

----------


## Mazaykina

Спасибо большое всем!!! Максим,  дизайнер логотипа и всего нашего сайта, который сейчас находится в стадии доработки, очень рад, что его работа оценена не только мной, но и понравилась форумчанам. Потому что создавался он очень непросто. Вдохновение, это такая штука....не приходит, не приходит, а потом раз- и в миг озаряет. 
Кстати, цвета- это не  флаг какой-то страны, а цветовая гамма сайта.

----------


## Гвиола

Максим,БРАВО! Просто супер! :Ok:

----------


## regata

> Спасибо большое всем!!! Максим,  дизайнер логотипа и всего нашего сайта, который сейчас находится в стадии доработки, очень рад, что его работа оценена не только мной, но и понравилась форумчанам. Потому что создавался он очень непросто. Вдохновение, это такая штука....не приходит, не приходит, а потом раз- и в миг озаряет. 
> Кстати, цвета- это не  флаг какой-то страны, а цветовая гамма сайта.


Мариш, привет! :flower: 
Поздравляю с открытием!
Эмблема  :Ok:

----------


## Мартын

Спасибо за эмблему!!! Здорово!!! :Ok:

----------


## Ledisoul

> Максим, дизайнер логотипа и всего нашего сайта...


Мариш...ну  прям  кино  и немцы!!  на  самом интересном  и заканчивается  серия... :biggrin:
В  общем мы  узнали имя  парня:  Максим... :Oj:   а  дальшааааа?!  откуда  он?!...фотку  давай  в  студию...посмотреть на него  хочется... :Vah: :biggrin:

P/S...Маришуль...кстати если  эмблема  прально называется  логотип, то мож  поменять название  темы?!
ну  это на  твоё  усмотрение!!! :flower:

----------


## Alenajazz

> откуда он?!...фотку давай в студию.


 :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:

----------


## Mazaykina

> ..фотку  давай  в  студию...посмотреть на него  хочется...


Вот  он... :wink:

[IMG]http://*********ru/838602.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ledisoul

> Вот он...


 :Vah:  :Vah:  :Vah:   харошинькай  какооооооооой!!!!! :Oj: :biggrin:

----------


## ddaan

> Вот  он...


Похож на твоего сына............:wink:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Похож на твоего сына..


 :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Похож на твоего сына..


Предатель! :biggrin:
Ну что ж.... да, это мой сынуля.  :Oj:  Но не смотря на это, еще и хороший дизайнер.

----------


## ddaan

*Mazaykina*,
Марина............ :flower: :smile:

----------


## Annon

> Предатель!


Ах ах... прям....
Мариш, да вы похожи настолько, что тут и думать особо не нужно было :Aga:  :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## igord

*Annon*,

 :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:   :br:   :br:   :br:

----------


## Umka

Да, чувствуется дизайнерский подход. :Ok: 
Мне нравится, молодца!

----------


## Касатик

> Вот он...


Господа, обратите внимание, на каком фоне сфотографирован талантливый художник Максим!:wink: Цветовая гамма очень напоминает эмблему! :Aga: 
Логотип, эмблема - прелесть! Очень соответствует и гармонично вписывается в наше общение!
Максим! Огромное спасибо и ...творческих Вам успехов!!!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Да, и, конечно же нашей Марине , низкий поклон, как вдохновителю и организатору этой "голубки"! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## oksanaF

Очень приятный и нежный значок-логотип-эмблема. МОЛОДЕЦ, Максим!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

> на каком фоне сфотографирован талантливый художник Максим!


Там флаг Италии? Да... В Италии с дизайном всегда было без проблем! :Aga:

----------


## oleg99

вот некоторые тайны открываются..нормально всё!
ХОРОШИЙ ЛОГОТИП! :Aga: -хоть Я и не особый активист..сказал блин-как отрезал! :Vah: :biggrin:
_____________________________________________-
БЫТЬ ДОБРУ! :Pivo:  :flower:

----------


## Black Lord

Мариша, за твоего сына!  :br:

----------


## audioritm

А это ничего, что я из логотипа сайта кнопку сделал?
Вот её код - 




> <a href="http://forum.in-ku.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://forum.in-ku.com/images/logoimage/inter-kultur-haus-logo.png" width="70" height="70" border="0" alt="Форум сайта in-ku.com""></a>


А вот так она выглядит.
[IMG]http://*********ru/917798.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Mazaykina

*audioritm*,
Спасибо большое!  :Ok:

----------


## audioritm

*Mazaykina*,
 Мариш, я рад, что понравилось.
Теперь и у нашего форума будет своя кнопка.
Кстати, она уже висит у меня на сайте.
 :flower:

----------


## overload

И я прицепил кнопочку.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Кстати, она уже висит у меня на сайте.





> И я прицепил кнопочку.


Спасибо!

----------


## Алла11

Замечательная птичка! По-моему, ласточка. Хочу спросить:"А на встрече в Питере планируются ли сувениры с логотипом форума?"  С удовольствием приобрела бы что-нибудь на память!

----------


## Lana-1969

ИнтереснаЯ идея эмблемы.

----------

